# How to install Navigation in a E39 Touring



## amoe (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,
I have a 2001 model 520iA Touring with Business CD installed. At ebay I have purchased a MK4 DVD,16*9 monitor,6 cd changer and other parts. How do I upgrade the system? Do I have to change the Wiring harness? Does anyone have the number for this harness if needed? I have seen the upgrade instructions on http://www.bmwnav.com, but they do not talk about how to change/use existing wiring harness.

Thank you for your help


----------

